# Option Key not working



## piteetan (Nov 25, 2007)

Have just bought a new aluminium wired keyboard for my 17" iMac Core 2, running Leopard.
This is a real sweet keyboard and I love it.
One problem though, I cannot boot into windows. Seems the Option key does not work during the boot process.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2007)

In OS X go to System Preferences->International->Select the Input Menu tab. In there put a check mark in 'Character Palette', 'Keyboard Viewer' then scroll down to your country's flag and put a check mark in there. This way a flag of your country will appear in the Finder menu bar. click on the Flag and select 'Keyboard Viewer' and then click on your option key and see if registers. Let us know if it does.

Plus did you install the Keyboard Software Update when you got the keyboard? also did you install the current bootcamp installed drivers yet?


----------



## piteetan (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for reply.
I did try to install the Keyboard software update, but got a message telling me that the current version is newer than the one I had just downloaded.
My previous keyboards worked just fine, an older white corded Mac, a wireless Logitec for Mac, even a Microsoft Natural keyboard.
I have no problem switching between input languages with the Command+ spacebar key.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 25, 2007)

Does the option key on your aluminum keyboard register in the Keyboard Viewer?
Can you choose to change to startup disk for the Windows partition, and reboot to get to Windows that way?
What does happen if you have the alu keyboard attached, shutdown, then restart holding the Option key? No option boot screen, just completely ignores that Option key - or does anything happen at all?
Are you able to boot into single-user mode (hold command-S during boot)?
Have you loaded the Windows drivers from the Leopard DVD?


----------



## piteetan (Nov 25, 2007)

When I hold down the option key during reboot, there is no option boot screen. It just boots into Leopard.
I have loaded all the windows drivers and latest updates from Apple.
I will see if the option key registers in the viewer when I get home. (I am at work and am forced to use a windows machine).
I can boot into Windows by using another keyboard attached to a usb hub and removing it once I am in windows.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 25, 2007)

You do know that you don't need a keyboard just to boot into Windows?
Let your Mac boot into OS X, and change the System Preferences/startup disk to the Windows partition. And, restart. Your system will boot to the Windows partition.

You have 2 separate Option keys on that Alu keyboard - Have you tried both?

If you do get the Option boot screen with a different keyboard, and not with the Alu - then seems like a bad keyboard. Will be interesting to see if that option key even registers through your Keyboard viewer.


----------



## piteetan (Nov 26, 2007)

Satcomer: the option key does show up in the keyboard viewer.
Again, I am running Leopard just upgraded 2 weeks ago and have applied all current OSX updates.
I think this is just a bad keyboard. The local Apple store has told me to bring it in and they will replace it.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## piteetan (Nov 26, 2007)

Delta Mac: I realize I can boot into windows by selecting the windows partition as the startup disc, but what happens when next time I boot up and want to boot into Leopard? As I cannot call up the option startup screen, the machine will boot into windows every time.
Tomorrow I will return this keyboard for a new one. That should solve the problem.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2007)

piteetan said:


> Delta Mac: I realize I can boot into windows by selecting the windows partition as the startup disc, but what happens when next time I boot up and want to boot into Leopard?



I am guessing you are not too familiar with Windows, or at least some of the minor enhancements that Apple has provided for Windows. You would do the same trick in Windows that you do when booted to OS X to change the startup drive.
But, in Windows, go into your control panel, and choose Startup Disk. This will look exactly the same as the OS X Startup Disk pref pane. Both are supplied by Apple. If the control panel is not obvious, I think it's under System and Hardware, or something like that. You just have to look around in your Control Panel.


----------



## piteetan (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually I am quite familiar with Windows, but admit to not paying much attention to it since I switched to the Mac.
The enhancement you mentioned admittedly is not familiar to me, but thanks, it will be useful to know.
New keyboard tomorrow anyway.


----------



## piteetan (Nov 27, 2007)

Visited the Apple store. Keyboard worked fine there :-(
So it is not a hardware problem.
Tried to do a clean install of Leopard and found that when I hold down the C key to boot to the installation disc, that didn't work either. The iMac simply booted into windows.
Now what?


----------



## pwardo (Jul 25, 2008)

piteetan

Did you ever find a solution to your keyboard and bootcamp problem?
I'm having the same trouble with my new aluminium keyboard.


----------



## piteetan (Jul 26, 2008)

Pwardo,
Nope. Seems that it is a problem with the first generation Intel iMacs that have Core 2 processors. The later Core 2 Duos have no problem.
I am now using a Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. Pity about the aluminium keyboard though even though you get a lot of strain in the fingers after a long session of typing. It is still an awesome looking piece of hardware.


----------



## pwardo (Jul 26, 2008)

piteetan
Thanks for your reply. I found a thread on apple support forum last night stating what you said. 
I'll look for a second hand white keyboard of ebay and get my money back for this.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7208857&tstart=0#7208857


----------



## piteetan (Aug 8, 2009)

pwardo,

It's nice to know that we are not alone and Apple seems to ignore this problem.
You do not need a second hand keyboard. Just get a cheapo generic keyboard and use the Alt key instead of the option key.


----------

